# Arkansas Below Stone Bridge for Kids



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Although I know someone who had a nasty wrap on the steel bridge down below the put in, in general I think this is a great float for kiddos. Have fun!


----------



## Swervejb (Aug 7, 2011)

Just did big bend (just below stone bridge) all the way to rincon yesterday. The stretch you are talking about was a breeze. But like all river navigation there is always snags and obstacles to watch out for. The flow was around 700. Salida to rincon was a bit faster pace but nothing crazy.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The diversion dam is deadly, passage is on the left. It's almost right under the smoke stack. All kinds of signage yet there is still an occasional incident. The playholes in the whitewater park in town can be deceptively strong at higher flows (like 2K or so and up), the one at the boat ramp flips boats often during spring runoff. Bear Creek also flips unwary boaters starting at 2K cfs. Otherwise it is very straight forward, if you are paying attention you shouldn't have issues. 

How young is the kid?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. The kid is 4 - I've taken him on filter plant and pumphouse last year. I'm confident in my abilities on that stretch - just making sure there aren't any surprises.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

4 is too young for the Ark during high water on any stretch. If you stick to summer flows and avoid spring run off you'll be fine.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

DoStep said:


> 4 is too young for the Ark during high water on any stretch. If you stick to summer flows and avoid spring run off you'll be fine.


We are not at high water yet. I have many friends who float Big Bend to Salida and Salida East to Rincon with their young children (including 4 year olds and younger) best to have some kind of safety boater with you just in case, but anything below around 2k is pretty mellow. One straight forward III in Rincon and the boat chute around the dam in Big Bend and the whitewater park are the only real features of note.

1190 cfs on the Wellsville gauge this morning, which is a fantastic flow for a family float.


----------

